# Of these what would be your first choice?



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If by chance you had these arrive on your door step what would be the first one to smoke?

REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB 
LE HOYO DU PRINCE 
QUAI DORSAY CORONAS CLARO
RAFAEL GONZALES PETIT CORONA
SAN LUIS REY PETIT CORONA
HOYO EPICURE No.2

Thank you for your opinions.

Al


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> HOYO EPICURE No.2


that's my choice :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Open all boxes.
2. Send 1 of each to me so that I can smoke thenm and give you a qualified answer.
3. While your awaiting my reply, just sit there watching them and drooling all over your shirt.

Anything to help out a BOTL.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

butterbeezy said:


> that's my choice :tu


:tpd:

HOYO EPICURE No.2

but the prince as a close second


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I know you are asking about one cigar, but you need to try them all to know which one's you prefer so you can order some more :ss

Be a man, smoke them all in one afternoon 

I would smoke them in this order.

QUAI DORSAY CORONAS CLARO
RAFAEL GONZALES PETIT CORONA 
HOYO EPICURE No.2
REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB 
LE HOYO DU PRINCE
SAN LUIS REY PETIT CORONA


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

right this minute:


ahc4353 said:


> SAN LUIS REY PETIT CORONA


usually, maybe the qdo


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I will vote for the Hoyo du Prince. I think these are only available in 50 cabs, so you get an extra 25 smokes if you pick this one!:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tough choices Al as they are all so, so different.

Would go with the SLR PC, followed by the Q'uai.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoyo Epicure No. 2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Le Hoyo Du Prince


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

Epi #2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to see nobody's picking the RG PC. Good....more for me.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Everyone seems to like the Epi #2's. I've really been thinking about getting a box of these.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

du Prince (with the QdO a close second)


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Another vote for the Epi #2


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> 1. Open all boxes.
> 2. Send 1 of each to me so that I can smoke them and give you a qualified answer.
> 3. While your awaiting my reply, just sit there watching them and drooling all over your shirt.
> 
> Anything to help out a BOTL.


A truly novel post! :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Epi 2 followed by the QDO


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Glad to see nobody's picking the RG PC. Good....more for me.


Sorry Jason You're gonna have to share with me. :ss


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

HOYO EPICURE No.2--:chk


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

chenvt said:


> :tpd:
> 
> HOYO EPICURE No.2
> 
> but the prince as a close second


:tpd::tpd:

what he said...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Sorry Jason You're gonna have to share with me. :ss


I believe an agreement can be reached. :ss


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

mash said:


> Another vote for the Epi #2


:tpd:


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

OK here's what I did.

Epi #2 was obviously the clear winner here. However, I had one of these a while back (thank you Silverfox) and it dried out my mouth and was "harsh" for lack of a better word (Fox and I have already discussed this ). So I was a little gun shy to go with that one. I was so excited to have received my purchase I had to go with a "know" smoke. The QdC was the pick. Man was that a nice hour and fifteen minutes!

I had a little more time left so I fired up the ERDM. What a wonderful cigar! I now want a box of these, period.

Both cigars had the three key ingredients that make a cigar so enjoyable to me. Ease of draw, tons of smoke and the "creamy" floral profile I so enjoy. 

Not to say I can't find a couple of NC's that I enjoy but as of today of all the CC's that I have tried only one, (see above) gave me a bad time. All others have been relaxing, enjoyable smokes.

I am convinced that this is the side of the slope where I belong. I have many of you here to thank for that. I don't want to make a list for fear of missing someone. But each of you that have helped with guidance, patience and cigars know who you are. Thank you, each of you, for everything you have done to support me on the start of my journey. A journey that I hope has no end.


Next up, the Epi #2. 
I have to give it another run based on the popular response. Scheduled to burn today at 3:31PM Eastern Time. (Work ends at 3:30 )


Al


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

pnoon said:


> du Prince (with the QdO a close second)


Right on Peter, though I would have reversed it, lol. Love both of these :tu.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I've come a long way I suppose, I've smoked al these with the exception of the SLR PC. I like the QDOs best.


ahc4353 said:


> If by chance you had these arrive on your door step what would be the first one to smoke?
> 
> REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB
> LE HOYO DU PRINCE
> ...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> If by chance you had these arrive on your door step what would be the first one to smoke?
> 
> REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB
> LE HOYO DU PRINCE
> ...


QdO Coronas Claro


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I will vote for the Hoyo du Prince. I think these are only available in 50 cabs, so you get an extra 25 smokes if you pick this one!:r:r


:tpd: Du Princes rock!!! :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bobarian said:


> I will vote for the Hoyo du Prince. I think these are only available in 50 cabs, so you get an extra 25 smokes if you pick this one!:r:r


du Prince's come in SLB of 25, too.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

but why would you choose to get a slb of 25 when you could get 50? :tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Sancho said:


> but why would you choose to get a slb of 25 when you could get 50? :tu


To buy a 25 SLB of deputes, DUH!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Quai, never cared for the Epi #2 myself, check http://cigarblog.blog.com/2054635/


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I had my first recent (07) QdO recently... friggin YUM. Miles better than the 01's in my humble little opinion.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Le Hoyo Du Prince


I had a '98 Du Prince that was awesome! Get that.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, so I had the Epi#2 today. Same results as the first one I had. Dry and "harsh" IMHO and I'll leave it at that.

I think I have given these a fair shake and they are just not for me.

Off to the next one!

Al


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

there is a review of the quai on my blog too Al.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> there is a review of the quai on my blog too Al.


Nice review on the Quai D'Orsay corona claro SF...:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Le Hoyo Du Prince:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

You can hardly go wrong with any of those; the QdO would burn first in my hand though.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Epi 2


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Epi #2 or ERDM LC; I like the du Prince, but my cab have been on the tight side and haven't been up to par.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> OK, so I had the Epi#2 today. Same results as the first one I had. Dry and "harsh" IMHO and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I think I have given these a fair shake and they are just not for me.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, thought it was just me that doesn't get this cigar. I mean, if I wanted to smoke cigars that taste like that, I could get them down the street, am I right? Had ONE good one out of 2 dozen. No plugs, no unravels, just ho-freakin-hum.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im glad not many prefer the ERDM LC. Like someone said before, more for me :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

So far IMHO:

REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB - Note to self, buy a box

QUAI DORSAY CORONAS CLARO - Note to self, so glad you bought a box 

RAFAEL GONZALES PETIT CORONA - Glad I only bought one

SAN LUIS REY PETIT CORONA - Note to self, buy a box

HOYO EPICURE No.2 - Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many

LE HOYO DU PRINCE - waiting in the humi

I am having so much more fun with this side of the slope!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> So far IMHO:
> 
> REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB - Note to self, buy a box
> 
> ...


We agree on cuban profiles, it seems. :tu


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Epi #2


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I myself am eyeballin a box of 98 Du Prince.
I have never smoked one though and am not sure if I should jump.

Someone push me over the edge.
Thanks

B:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Update on the last one on this list as well as I applied the Al (ahc4353) Rating System or The ARS. *


REY DEL MUNDO LUNCH CLUB - Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

QUAI DORSAY CORONAS CLARO - Note to self, so glad you bought a box  *ARS #2*

RAFAEL GONZALES PETIT CORONA - Glad I only bought one *ARS #4*

SAN LUIS REY PETIT CORONA - Note to self, buy a box *ARS #2*

HOYO EPICURE No.2 - Note to self, have had two, and that's two to many *ARS #4*

LE HOYO DU PRINCE - *Gave me the "dry mouth" / poor burn / good draw / lacked the "floral" taste I look for. ARS #4*

I am having so much more fun with this side of the slope!


----------

